# Puggle in Jeffersonville, IN HS needs a good home



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Our local humane society (Jeffersonville, IN) has a 1 yr old puggle that needs a loving family. She is an adorable little girl, Cream color, curly tail, biggest eyes ever. Her original owner had to get rid of her because she will not potty on a leash, and she doesn't have a yard. (lived in apartment) It is a no-kill shelter.


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

Do a search on this forum- someone was just looking for a puggle!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Please post a direct link to the shelter or the link for the dog's listing.


----------

